# gesucht: Trolley für Laptop 17.3Zoll



## MarcoF (13 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir diesen hier gekauft und leider ist mein Lenovo ThinkPad P17 dafür zu groß.

Da ich nicht nochmal etwas bestellen will, was nicht passt, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob jemand einen Trolley für diesen Laptop empfehlen kann.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Mai 2022)

MarcoF schrieb:


> Da ich nicht nochmal etwas bestellen will


Dann brauchst du doch auch keine Empfehlung mehr


----------



## MarcoF (13 Mai 2022)

Denke weil Freitag ist, konntest du nicht den ganzen Satz lesen und hast vor dem Komma aufgehört zu lesen oder?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Mai 2022)

Nein, das liegt nicht am Freitag. Aber Spambeiträge überfliege ich nur 😂


----------



## rlw (13 Mai 2022)

MarcoF schrieb:


> Da ich nicht nochmal etwas bestellen will, was nicht passt, wollte ich hier mal fragen, ob jemand einen *Trolley* für diesen Laptop empfehlen kann.


Warum Trolly?  Ich schnall mir einen Rucksack auf den Rücken. Gibt auch eine bessere Körperhaltung.


----------



## escride1 (13 Mai 2022)

MarcoF schrieb:


> ich habe mir diesen hier gekauft und leider ist mein Lenovo ThinkPad P17 dafür zu groß.





> Business-Trolley Wenger Granada, 600659
> Polyester, mit Laptopfach, schwarz, 24L
> • Fach für Laptops* bis 17 Zoll*





> Die mobile Workstation _ThinkPad P17_ ist ein 43,9 cm (*17,3"*)



Warum hätte das passen sollen?


----------



## Markus (13 Mai 2022)

Ich hatte von den verlinkten WENGER Trolleys auch schon 2 oder drei verschlissen...
Seit Jahren (10?) haben wir bei uns die RIMOVA Pilotentrolleys.

Scheinbar gibt es die aber nicht mehr neu:








						Rimowa Pilotenkoffer Aluminium 2 Rollen  | eBay
					

Entdecken Sie Rimowa Pilotenkoffer Aluminium 2 Rollen in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



					www.ebay.de
				




Sehr zuverlässige Koffer die ihren hohen Preis eindeutig Wert sind. Meiner wird mich sicher noch weitere 10 Jahre begleiten.
Von diesem Image einstiger deutscher Werkarbeit scheint sich RIMOVA aber inzwischen weit entfernt zu haben.

Ich habe mich jetzt 10 Minuten mit der Rimowaseite rumgeärgert.
Für den Qualitätsbewussten Geschäftsreisenden scheinen die nichts mehr zu haben.
Scheinbar gibt es da nur noch überteuerten Designerdreck für die ganzen Guccichinesen...

Der Verlinkte bei Ebay ist der erstbeste den ich gefunden habe und keinesfalls eine Empfehlung.
Aber falls du einen findest kann ich dir dafür eine klare Empfehlung aussprechen.
Platz für große Laptops, Netzteil, die 3km Adapterkabel, Werkzeug und notfalls noch ein paar Socken und ne Boxe..


----------



## Markus (13 Mai 2022)

Die gab es damals neu für rund 400€
Inzwischen kosten die gebrauchten teilweise das doppelte... 

Es gab da meines wissen zwei verschiedene Größen und später noch ein Model mit 4 Rollen.
Wenn du an sowas Interesse hast musst du dich etwas mit den Dingern auseinandersetzen damit du den für dich richtigen findest.


Achja...
ich gehöre zur Ü100kg Fraktion und auch mich trägt er auf Baustellen seid Jahren wenn ich ihn als Hocker benutze.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (13 Mai 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Warum Trolly?  Ich schnall mir einen Rucksack auf den Rücken. Gibt auch eine bessere Körperhaltung.


Ich habe das gleiche Thinkpad, es wiegt 3,6 kg und das Netzteil nochmal 0,9 kg. Mein voriges war auch kein Leichtgewicht, aber das macht sich im Rucksack schon negativ bemerkbar (und unter anderem wenn man damit auch mal "so auf dem Arm" gerade etwas einrichten möchte).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Mai 2022)

Markus schrieb:


> Achja...
> ich gehöre zur Ü100kg Fraktion und auch mich trägt er auf Baustellen seid Jahren wenn ich ihn als Hocker benutze.



Wie währe es mal mit Sport?


----------



## Heinileini (14 Mai 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Wie währe es mal mit Sport?


Oder einem PG670 ?


----------



## Gleichstromer (14 Mai 2022)

Vielleicht hat  https://aleoncases.de/ was passendes ? Oder  https://www.travelite.de


----------



## MarcoF (16 Mai 2022)

Danke euch erstmal alle für eure Tipps. Falls noch wer anderes eine Empfehlung hat, gerne her damit 

Erfolgreichen Start in die Woche!


----------



## sven_r. (16 Mai 2022)

Ich kann das PELI 1560 empfehlen, habe ich auch für meinen 17-Zöller. Ist zwar nicht gerade klein, aber dafür passt dann noch viel Zubehör mit rein. Und selbstverständlich extrem robust sowie staub- und wasserdicht. Der Koffer hat Rollen und nen ausziehbaren Griff.
PELI 1560 Protector Case


----------



## Krumnix (25 Mai 2022)

Hatte diesen von IKEA. War super für Baustelle. Kleiner Rucksack mit MS Surface und sonstige Bürosachen und der große Rucksack mit PG und Werkzeug. Als Trolley bei langem Weg und dann auf den Rücken, wenn geklettert werden muss (z.B. Krananlage):


----------



## Parpo (10 Juni 2022)

habe auch den von IKEA. Mir ist der erste nach gut einem Monat kaputt gegangen (Stange könnte man nicht mehr stabil ausfahren) Reparatur hätte mehr gekostet als ein neuer Trolley. Aus Bequemlichkeit einen zweiten gekauft. Der hält zum Glück jetzt. Wollte mich damals eben nicht neu umsehen und ich wusste ja, alles was ich brauche passt hinein. Ich glaube aber es gibt ihn jetzt nicht mehr zu Kaufen, nochmal darf er nicht kaputt gehen


----------

